# What was your first gun?



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

What was your first gun? and do you still have it?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ruger SR9c. Yes, I still have it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A .357 Astra..............pure junk, still have it, heck NO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

Glock G22, and now it has four brothers.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Ruger Security Six -- yep, still have it.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Smith and wesson Sigma 9mm, yep still residing on the night stand. Only had it about 2 years now, but have added four more to my collection so far. After reading so many post on here and other sites of people saying "ya i had one of those, wish i never got rid of it", I decided I will keep all my guns.


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

bryco jennings 9mm yes i still have i use it as a paper weight


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

First handgun? Springfield xD40. First gun? My Mossberg 500, 28 in. barrel, modified choke. Still got that one, too.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Colt Frontier Scout .22 cal - 1959

No long gone, but I've bought the same gun for old times memories.

Still a excellent shooter










:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First gun was a winchester model 67, first handgun was a colt fronteer scout 1963


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

I have my HK P2000. Still have it. Only turned 21 a couple of months ago . My dad still has his Colt Python. 6", Stainless. Bought it in 1982 and is never going to let it go.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

S&W 686 still have it and I will never let it leave:smt1099


----------



## 3Putt (Mar 9, 2012)

Ruger SR9 that I bought all of three weeks ago. I sent 700 rounds though it, like it but liked the Beretta 92FS I rented the other day better. Goodbye Ruger, I hardly knew thee. I pick up my new Beretta on Saturday after the three day wait.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Ruger single six, flat gate, bought by my Dad new and started me shooting at age 4, still my best shooter. That was over 50 years ago and it doesn't get to the range as often as I would like, but it has 60+ friends and I have to spread the time out.
Always buy never sell 
JT


----------



## Stevebitt300 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sig P220. I still have it and it is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

First gun was a Browning BL-22 and first handgun was an H&R 22 caliber revolver (forget the model number) and the first centerfire handgun was a S&W Model 19. The first semi-auto was a Sig P226. Still have them all.


----------



## truggles (Mar 20, 2012)

My first gun was a mossberg 500 .410. Still have it but never shoot it.... 

It was a kick ass gun. It was the perfect .410 for my age and I was even cool enough to have a pump action!!
This gun is perfect for rabbit hunting. It has just enough to due a rabbit in but not enough to skin it where it lays. 

My first handgun was a Ruger P95 that I have recently purchased. Obviously still have it too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lemon of a Glock 17 I got in 1993. Sent it back 2 times. Always jammed. Had a smith check it too. Never worked right...


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

My first pistol, that I still have, S&W Model 39 9mm, love that pistol. My first rifle was a Ted Williams Bolt action .22lr from Sears & Roebuck, with a tiger striped hardwood stock...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*My 1st*

These would be my first guns. I bought them at the same time.










I do have both of them although one of them looks like this now.


----------



## demac777 (Feb 10, 2012)

First I had was a Springfield .22lr bolt action that technically belonged to my parents, but I learned to shoot with. First I bought was a Colt Anaconda stainless from a buddy after his Uncle passed away and needed money for funeral expenses. They were selling off his uncle's guns to raise money and I got it for cheaper than you even wanna know because I was a close friend of the family. Still in my possession.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

My first was a Marlin 22lr from Kmart.Has a 4X scope and hardwood stock.Seven round clip.I still have it.My first handgun was a S&W model 28-2 4" matte barrel.Highway Patrol.My dad gave it to me years ago.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

First pistol was a High Standard .22 Sport King dad gave me when I was in the sixth grade about 40 years ago. First gun was a Remington 1100 12 gauge shotgun given to me by dad about a year later. Have both. Still shoot the High Standard from time-to-time. Wonderful shooter.


----------



## fuzzyjon79 (Jan 9, 2012)

Smith & Wesson .38 Special, don't have it anymore unfortunately.....fun to shoot, but hard to conceal...bought a Ruger SP101 snubby revolver to replace it. Love it! Will have it forever!


----------



## meezerdad (Apr 11, 2012)

My first firearm was a Ruger 1022 Sporter purchased in 1968. My first handgun was a Ruger Security-Six. I still own both weapons.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Sig Sauer P226r and I love it! New to guns. Only a year in and I also own a S&W 638 snub and a Remington Tactical shotgun


----------



## David_Pavlich (Apr 20, 2012)

My first firearm was a JC Higgins (Sears) 16 ga. single shot. First handgun was a Ruger Super Blackhawk. Don't have either.

David


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*There were really two of them,,,*

This was the first handgun I ever bought with my own money,,,
I bought it for $5.00 at a garage sale in 1965,,,








.22 Short ROHM Saturday Night Special,,,
I still have it.

This was the first handgun I ever bought because it was exactly what I wanted,,,
What I mean is that I went searching for this gun on purpose,,,
I didn't just buy what was available for my price point..








S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece,,,
I'll never sell it.

Aarond

.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

'68 python bought new for $150, still have it. last time fired was in '72.


----------



## WilliamC (Apr 21, 2012)

First longgun Marlin Glenfield Single Shot 22.
First hangun Ruger Mark I


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My first guns were a series of .38 S&W top-breaks with no names or model numbers. These made by Marlin for hardware retailers, bought from junk shops or second-hand stores as a kid. My first real firearm was my Marlin 39A .22 lever action, which I do still have.

My first serious handgun was a Colt New Service in .45 Colt, later converted to .44 Special. Stolen from a gunshop where I had taken it for repairs.

My first new handgun was a Ruger Flat-Top Blackhawk in .357 Magnum, bought in 1958. Still have it.

This is not it, but looks pretty much like it when I bought it in 1958:










And, in its current configuration, case colored and mesquite grips by Cary Chapman:










My log book shows about 17,000 rounds fired through it.

Bob Wright


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Smith & Wesson 469. It is on the long list of guns I kick myself for getting rid of. Back in the day, I had to sell one to afford the next one. I have solved that particular problem by not getting rid of anything anymore!


----------

